# Around the world in 25 shops



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Some lovely looking establishments

http://www.buzzfeed.com/yezminvillarreal/coffeeshops-you-need-to-see-before-you-die#.egy9jKg27

souce Stewart's emai


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Some lovely looking establishments
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/yezminvillarreal/coffeeshops-you-need-to-see-before-you-die#.egy9jKg27
> 
> souce Stewart's emai


12 down, 13 to go haha - gotta get my ass to Asia.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

robashton said:


> 12 down, 13 to go haha - gotta get my ass to Asia.


#impressive


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone thing there is any particular shop missing ?

intelligentsia. ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Collona & Smalls I would have thought.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Some incredible looking places decor wise. I love that retro yellowish colour EK43 too.

Ashamed to say I have visited 0 out of these 25. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

@dfk. Only been there once well twice in one day , I was impressed , on the second visit I got talking to maxwell about ek's for espresso and then a subject about flow of water and not the pressure TBH totally over my head he was real patient in trying to explain things but I still couldn't get it , I have read his blog and still don't get it . Real nice crowd of people and even with a very busy workflow they where quite happy to take time to talk about the coffee .

The missus had a v60 and it was truly amazing , one of those I wish I had ordered one of those moments .


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

No Tim Wendelboe in Oslo??


----------

